# Suggestions for a new scope?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought a Ruger American 308 Compact last year and put an old Simmons Aetec 2.8-10 x 44 scope on it. It is OK, but does not work well with low light. Is there a scope with better light gathering capabilities for under $200?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Save your money until you can afford good glass. Lotta folks like the Vortex line, I am partial to Zeiss.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Zeiss makes really nice glass, but you'll pay for it. Save your money and get a good one. It makes a world of difference. Nightforce for the win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got 3 Vortex scopes....very good glass!!!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I have Bushnell elite and Penext lightseeker scopes that are plenty bright in legal shooting light. Can find them used for $200. Elites are lifetime warranty no question asked. Some are Chinese made now however Bushnell says they are just as good and have same warranty. Mine are Japanese made.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I am running Vortex for that price point and they are very good.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Them Vortexs look great, I don't own one but have looked through a couple and are pretty impressive. 

I'm a pretty big fan of Nikon, 16 of them in the safe with one Leupold and am happy with everyone of them !


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I own vortex and Zeiss... my next scope will be a vortex viper.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I own vortex and Zeiss... my next scope will be a vortex viper.


I have a Viper on my Steyr 300 WM and a couple crossfires. I found this link on the gun forum and look like I may get one even though I don't need it!!!! Dang good price!!!!

http://www.primaryarms.com/cf2-31041/p/cf2-31041/


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the V-Brite recticle that is offered by Vortex. I found a Crossfire 3x9x50 for $165. Is that a good price? Should consider one of the other recticles? The scope that Jason found has a 30mm tube and I would have to buy new rings.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

billyb said:


> I like the V-Brite recticle that is offered by Vortex. I found a Crossfire 3x9x50 for $165. Is that a good price? Should consider one of the other recticles? The scope that Jason found has a 30mm tube and I would have to buy new rings.


You can get their standard crosshair scope on Amazon for $115-125 at times.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

billyb said:


> I bought a Ruger American 308 Compact last year and put an old Simmons Aetec 2.8-10 x 44 scope on it. It is OK, but does not work well with low light. Is there a scope with better light gathering capabilities for under $200?


Are you going to be selling the Aetec Scope? I'd like to talk to you about buying it if you plan to get rid of it.

Thank you,

Ed (813) 363-1137 (Cell)
(850) 587-2467 (Home)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> I like the V-Brite recticle that is offered by Vortex. I found a Crossfire 3x9x50 for $165. Is that a good price? Should consider one of the other recticles? The scope that Jason found has a 30mm tube and I would have to buy new rings.



That's the one I have, not like the one on the link...I didn't read it correctly. If the link is a 30 MM tube that's an even better deal. 165 fer the one I got is a great deal too!:thumbsup: Only drawback on the red dot is forgetting it's on and killing the battery. Done that many times. I have one on my 17WSM and then the one I already talked about on my smoke pole. The Viper is on my 300 WM (HST dead hold reticle I think).


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Jason the scope on the link is a 30mm tube, but it is also an excellent price. About 50% of what competitors are selling it for. I would buy it just don't want have to purchase new rings. Going to order the 3x9x50 vbright for $165 from Amazon.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I was gonna post the link for that Vortex that I posted on the gun forum but Jason beat me to it. I ordered two more of them, up to three now. One is supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I ordered the Crossfire II 3x9x50 with the V-Brite recticle. I didn't want to have to buy 30mm rings and I like a red dot for low light shooting. I use red dots on my pistols and really like them, but have never had a rifle scope with a red dot built into the crosshairs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll enjoy it...just remember to turn off the red dot! Those batteries are like 5 a piece, no telling how many I have been through already! Go buy a couple to have laying around!

Ifin you don't have anywhere to sight it in, come on to the house---We'll fix em up!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't changed the battery in my Burris Fastfire in over 5 years. It is dead on at 50 and I am so scared that changing the battery will mess up the zero. It needs to be done before that big buck walks out and I can't find the dot.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I received the new scope today and something isn't right. It was sold by an individual on Amazon. The scope came from Academy in Foley. All of the paperwork is from Academy. I wonder if this seller obtained it legally? The price was much lower than others on Amazon and that is why I bought it. The online price at Academy is $209.99 so I am sure they wouldn't sell it on Amazon for $165.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I would call Academy. That doesn't sound right unless an employee is buying them and hocking them. Where'd you purchase it from?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Never know...that price isn't crazy or anything, so it may have been old stock... Glad yu got her.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Got mine in and mounted. Gonna sight it in Saturday.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What model is that? My 3x9x50 Crossfire feels a little heavy.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

4x16x50, the one from Primary Arms


----------

